
Worlds first 20 minute voice call from a Free Software GSM stack on a phone  - bluesmoon
http://laforge.gnumonks.org/weblog/2010/08/14/#20100814-dieter_tch_voice_call
======
ck2
Now if only there was an open cell network.

Just imagine if next to the commercial services the government actually
reserved an amateur cell network for open use. I guess wifi is the closest we
will ever get.

~~~
furyg3
They do!

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amateur_radio>

~~~
dmd
Except ... not really. <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/D-STAR#Criticisms>

------
nimrody
Careful with the patents...

Cellular technology is an IP minefield. However, as long as you stay small and
do it for educational value and fun -- you're OK.

Also -- there's a big difference between making a call and sustaining the call
across handovers, dealing with base stations from different manufacturers,
etc...

------
tudorw
If we mix that with <http://openbts.sourceforge.net/> or
<http://www.tombom.co.uk/blog/?p=144> 'all' we would need is a frequency?

------
tyuikolkjhgfh
Mixed feelings about this.

Opensource good M'kay

But what if somebody gets a number in the wrong place and their call drops
every other call in the cell? So makers have to suddenly start hardening their
cell controllers against bad packets, the cost is passed onto users by some
networks, others just crash whenever anyone with an XYZ brand phone starts a
call.

~~~
tlrobinson
That's like saying "What if we let people develop open source web browsers?!
They might make a mistake that causes a buffer overflow on my webserver, then
I'd have to harden it!"

See: Postel's Law

~~~
tyuikolkjhgfh
More like allowing everybody to build their own electrical generator and
connect it to the grid.

~~~
phaedrus
You mean like this?
[http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20071018201850AA...](http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20071018201850AAhY5si)

"In many states, power companies are required to buy any "negative" power that
comes from home or business users, at a slightly higher rate; this is known as
"net metering.""

~~~
tyuikolkjhgfh
exactly my point. This involves you gettign an expensive heavily enginered
power converter built by a certified company, installed by a certified
electrician and then approved by the power companies inspector.

Now imagine anybody with a spare bit of wire was allowed to connect anything
to the grid to test what would happen?

